
Results of the WordPress Gutenberg Accessibility Audit - joelanman
https://wpcampus.org/2019/05/gutenberg-audit-results/
======
joelanman
From the executive summary:

Gutenberg has significant and pervasive accessibility problems, the likes of
which amount to a step backwards for users with disabilities over the legacy
editor. Our user-based testing – backed by data from our technical review –
indicates that the accessibility problems are severe in nature.

We feel concerned that Gutenberg’s current accessibility issues will prove
problematic for website owners who deploy Gutenberg to content creators in
protected populations or for website owners who are themselves part of a
protected population. Therefore, organizations which have high risk profiles
should consult legal counsel before using it and may want to choose to use the
legacy editor instead.

